# Patrick Steward vs. James Corden Last Night



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

What an absolutely disgusting display of arrogance by Patrick - I thought more of him than that. What he did was nothing short of utterly c*ntish and he should feel humiliated this morning. James didn't handle it brilliantly but as usual the haters are out in force saying how aggressive he was.

I'm not a massive JC fan but can tolerate (and on occasion enjoy) his work, however the one-trick pony Patrick - who was always second best to James Tiberius - got taken down the peg or six he needed.


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Totally disagree with your take on the matter. Admittedly, Patrick Stewart was way to aggressive and a bit daft to try and cross swords with a comedian BUT Cordon was trying to upstage him from the beginning. It was incredibly disrespectful to stand behind him like he did and act the fool. If you watch, he starts doing this before Stewart has his go at him. As for his acting ability..... I've seen him on stage and he has great presence and is an excellent actor plus his role in X-men wasn't too bad (if you like that kind of thing). They don't just give knighthoods for being a rubbish actor although he doesn't stand up to the likes of his X-men co-star Sir Ian McKellen.


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

How was Corden trying to upstage him from the start? The first thing Patrick says is 'It is James, isn't it?' or words to that effect - he knows damned well who the guy is!

Patrick was a pompous **** and whilst he fared fairly well in Star Trek, his X-Men role left me cold and his other works are very, very limited in appeal. As for his Knighthood, they appear to hand them out to just about anyone who doesn't deserve them nowadays, so I'm going to take that one with a pinch of salt. Barring the aforementioned roles, what has he actually done for society other than be a mildly successful Brit.


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

"Engage"...


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

impster said:


> "Engage"...


I had to laugh at Chris Moyles this morning requesting people walk up to him today and call him Captain Kirk. :lol:


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Mike_182 said:


> How was Corden trying to upstage him from the start? The first thing Patrick says is 'It is James, isn't it?' or words to that effect - he knows damned well who the guy is!
> 
> Patrick was a pompous **** and whilst he fared fairly well in Star Trek, his X-Men role left me cold and his other works are very, very limited in appeal. As for his Knighthood, they appear to hand them out to just about anyone who doesn't deserve them nowadays, so I'm going to take that one with a pinch of salt. Barring the aforementioned roles, what has he actually done for society other than be a mildly successful Brit.


:wave: Hello! I expressed a view that was in contrast to yours mate... no need to get shirty. Stewart as I said was ill-advised to bump heads with Cordon but Cordon should have had more self-respect and dignity to carry the thing on bearing in mind he was introducing him. Rossy wouldn't have done that. It was embarrassing to watch due to both of them being prize pratts. BOTH were in the wrong QED.


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm not going to argue with that one - and I apologise if that's how I came across, it wasn't intended to be shirty!


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Corden is a comedian?


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

Shug said:


> Corden is a comedian?


Nope. Common misconception amongst those who hate him for no apparent reason. He's a comedic actor.


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Very embarrassing, think PS has let himself down there, JC should have just said nothing and looked a bit confused about what he was banging on about, less is more sometimes, instead of getting into a snapping competition.


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Mike_182 said:


> Nope. Common misconception amongst those who hate him for no apparent reason. He's a comedic actor.


Err it was me who wrote that (comedian) and I don't hate him. I think he's quite funny but not as funny as he thinks he is. However.... he appears on lots of talk shows and quiz shows and presents himself as a 'funny' guy (Buzz****s, Jonathan Ross, etc) plus, he writes a lot of the stuff he presents so other than the fact that he is not stand up, I don't see the distinction?

IMHO, he is a funny guy who has become famous too quickly to be sensible with it. Every time I've seen him on something he has tried to steal the show.

Just as a retort to the comment about giving away knighthoods in acting...
here is a list of 'actors' knighted

Richard Attenborough
Stanley Baker
Michael Caine (as Maurice Micklewhite)
Sean Connery
John Gielgud
Alec Guinness
Cedric Hardwicke
Rex Harrison
Anthony Hopkins
Michael Hordern
Ben Kingsley
Christopher Lee
Ian McKellen
John Mills
Roger Moore
Laurence Olivier
Ralph Richardson
Robert Stephens
Patrick Stewart
Peter Ustinov

Although some have had some dubious films to their credit, I am interested to see who you think didn't deserve one or who wasn't a leading actor?


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

I am of the opinion that knighthoods shouldn't just be handed out to anyone who makes a good film. They get paid for it. I make thousands of people's lives easier by supporting an infrastructure that enables them to do their job - beit out of hours healthcare or legal aid. Does that not mean that I should be recognised publically?

If someone fights for their country, all the thanks they get is a paycheque unless they get their limbs blown off, but someone who dances around on-screen imitating this gets thanked endlessley.

'Sir' my ****ing ****. We all work for a living.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

could it not have been a wind up I seen patric stuart on tv giving out sport awards and he kept a very straight face but ripped the mickey into them all.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Assuming it wasn't staged (which I don't think it was), then the pair of them let themselves down imo. Whether either will regret their conduct now is debatable, but it's all very embarassing isn't it?


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

Actually, the wor going about is Corden was making jokes earlier in the night about Stewart being Gay, which obviously Stewart didn't take too, too kindly. Corden career will be gone after the World Cup really, he's had too much exposure and it will bite him in the ass when the football fever is over.


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Frankie Boyle had a poke at Corden in his column in the Sun on Friday relating to this. To be honest, half of Cordens humour is related to his size which is getting tedious. I honestly don't see how he can expect to be taken as a 'comedy actor' when he is fronting comedy quiz shows, acting silly on talk shows etc.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

OK, for the people (me) who didn't see it, nor can watch the above clip...

*W T F ??????*



:thumb:


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

Patrick Stewart wanders onto stage to present an award, insults James by pretending he's not sure on his name, then levels the accusation (not sure whether it was fair or not) that he stood at the back of the stage looking bored half-to-death and that he wanted to be somewhere else. James apologises, and jokes that when presenters come on stage to present an award, they should 'just f**king get on with it'. Patrick then proceeds to make fat jokes about James. Badly.

Worth watching when you get home.


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

And could a nice moderator type person fix my cackhandedness in the title please? No idea who this Patrick Steward type chap is...


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Lol - but of course thats not a one sided view of it at all is it?


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

James Cordon is wierd.

Sometimes his humour seems puerile and sometimes it's hilarious. 

The trouble with puerile humour is that it can be done 2 ways. Little Britain (sometimes offensive and distasteful) or Chuckle Brothers (rarely offensive, not quite as funny).

Cordon does both and as the Chuckle Brothers literally make me chuckle and Little Britain is boring as sin. You can guess which i prefer. 

I suspect Patrick Stewart is the same and just finds James Cordon childish and unstimulating and tried a little backchat. 

He came off second in this case. Though i doubt the Glamour awards will see Patrick Stewart (or any of his mates) for a while. I doubt Cordon will be hosting the BAFTAs either so it'll all blow over.


----------



## andyb (Jun 4, 2006)

Have thought for some time that Corden has an ego which far exceeds his talent. Was he not at a Grand Prix not too long ago and appeared behind Jordan/Coulthard etc acting the fool....I`m here and I`m wonderful.

I think both of them made an **** of it on the awards show.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

OK, to sum up then:

Couple if t*ts???

Pair of Fan*ies??

Got it, cheers!

:thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

To be honest I thought Patrick Stewart came across as blooyd arrogant and unecessarily rude. He's a classic actor but he's not particularly funny! 

James Corden would of handled it better but there wasn't any need for any of it.


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Agreed, Stewart came across as snobbish and juvenile but if there was background to it then maybe that would explain his hostility but it was just so unnecessary - any of it.


----------



## con fox (Oct 30, 2008)

Typical James Corden, an oaf-ish bully. An absolute bully. He is filth and has some serious issues.
One should not stand about, hands in pockets, as though waiting for a pint, attempting not to look like a horse's ass.
James Corden : You are a boofoon and a simpleten. I hate, loath despise and deteste you.
I realise I will be banned from the forum for this outburst. And rightly so. It is a pity good people do not take such a strict view when it comes to James Corden.


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Lol - Chill mate. Not much use of addressing him directly here sadly. I hear he didn't come back when he had a disagreement with Viper about which pies were best.

And as tuff as our Mods are, I don't think verbally shagging James Cordon will get you kicked out.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

con fox said:


> I realise I will be banned from the forum for this outburst. And rightly so.


Eh, need to try harder than that mate...hardly an outburst..

:lol::lol::lol:

:thumb:

If you really want banned, try calling Viper a p***y :doublesho

:lol:

Hello Mr. Viper sir, only kidding your holy detailness.....

I'm going to hide for a while now...

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Lol - see? You are an argumentative so-and-so CB!!  :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Cullers said:


> Lol - see? You are an argumentative so-and-so CB!!  :lol:


Yeah, but you never answered me in the other thread!

:lol::lol:

I can't argue with myself....well I can, but the special brain doctor told me to stop it.....it's not right apparently! 

:lol::lol:



:thumb:


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Lol - good to have you back mate :lol:


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

I liked Corden in Gavin & Stacey and until I read about this incident I didn't even realise he was being shoved down our throats as generally I don't watch an amazing amount of TV. Personally I think he should have just stood there, looked blankly at Stewart and when he left the stage just addressed it like "erm ok then". He would have come out of it like an angel and Stewart would have looked even more of an idiot than he does now.



con fox said:


> Typical James Corden, an oaf-ish bully. An absolute bully. He is filth and has some serious issues.
> One should not stand about, hands in pockets, as though waiting for a pint, attempting not to look like a horse's ass.
> *James Corden : You are a boofoon and a simpleten. I hate, loath despise and deteste you.*
> I realise I will be banned from the forum for this outburst. And rightly so. It is a pity good people do not take such a strict view when it comes to James Corden.


I don't think he personally reads the forums mate.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Cullers said:


> Lol - good to have you back mate :lol:


I'm trying.......



:thumb:


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

con fox said:


> James Corden : You are a *boofoon* and a *simpleten*. I hate, *loath *despise and *deteste *you.


However, I'm guessing that even as a simpleton he can manage the English language, or as a minimum use a spell checker. :thumb:


----------

